# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Отношения на расстоянии, плюсы и минусы

## Irina

_Отношения на расстоянии_

Жизнь штука хитрая. Никогда не знаешь, где найдешь, где потеряешь. Никогда нельзя предугадать что будет дальше. Где ты встретишь свою судьбу, свою вторую половинку. Кто-то находит в своем доме, соседней улице, соседнем районе, а кто-то в другом городе и даже в другой стране.

Кто-то скептически заметит, что подобные отношения не могут быть долговечными и носить серьезный характер, ведь люди не могу часто видеться, нормально общаться. Конечно, отношения на расстоянии требуют определенного терпения, вполне определенных усилий, однако если этого хотят оба человека - все возможно. Порой люди живут в одном городе, казалось бы, тут уж ничего не мешает им быть счастливыми и быть вместе, а ничего не получается, отношения портятся, и люди расходятся.

*Плюсы:*

1.Расстояние разделяющее людей немного подогревает положительные эмоции.

2.Встреча желанна ожидаема. Она как приятный сюрприз, то чего так ждут предвкушая и настраиваясь на хорошее и приятное, позитивно настраиваясь на неё.

3.Отношения на расстоянии дают возможность путешествовать, знакомиться с новыми странами, городами, а значит и развиваться.

4.Отношения на расстоянии не дают нам возможности устать от человека, повздорить с ним, иными словами, этот человек нам всегда будет интересен, он будет всегда желанным и просто за редкими встречами вряд ли успеет наскучить.

*Минусы:*

1.Встречи нечастые, а это не очень хорошо, потому что с милым сердцу человеком хочется и видится чаще, слышать его, чувствовать его тепло. Плюс ещё расходы на билеты, дорожные расходы.

2.Что бы отношения на расстоянии могли жить в них нужно верить и сильно верить. Доверять своему далекому, но такому любимому человеку. Ведь он где-то там, а ты здесь и в его судьбе в любой момент может произойти переворот и новая встреча о которой ты можешь узнать не скоро. Конечно сомнения будут закрадываться даже в самое уверенное сердечко и в такое моменты любящий человек должен быть рядом, или сомнения перерастут в неуверенность.

3.Общение на расстоянии не позволяет узнать, понять человека так быстро как, если бы пара была рядом. На этой уйдет гораздо больше времени.

_А что вы думаете по этому поводу?_

----------


## fIzdrin

я за.

----------


## Irina

Я тоже не против, но вот сложностей уж слишком много из-за расстояния.

----------


## fIzdrin

а кому сейчас легко(с) -)

----------


## Irina

> Удел неудачников/уродов на мой взгляд


Почему? Ситуации в жизни разные бывают: длительные командировки, учеба в другом городе. Что же в таких случаях делать, попрощаться с любимым человеком и забыть навсегда?

----------


## BiZ111

> Почему? Ситуации в жизни разные бывают: длительные командировки, учеба в другом городе. Что же в таких случаях делать, попрощаться с любимым человеком и забыть навсегда?


Что мне тут этот детсий сад втираете? Тривиальный до отвращения. 
Я сказал не об этом. И вы прекрасно меня поняли:

----------


## Irina

Я знаю один пример таких отношений закончившихся через 4 года браком. Он из Киева, она из Могилёва. Теперь живут вместе в столице Украины. Не вижу в этом ничего ужасного, да и неудачниками я этих людей назвать не могу.

----------


## BiZ111

> Я знаю один пример таких отношений закончившихся через 4 года браком. Он из Киева, она из Могилёва. Теперь живут вместе в столице Украины. Не вижу в этом ничего ужасного, да и неудачниками я этих людей назвать не могу.


Я знаю один пример таких отношений закончившихся через 4 года прихбольницей и моргом. Он из Харькова, она из Бреста. Теперь их жизни разрушены. Не вижу в этом ничего хорошего, да и счастливчиками я этих людей назвать не могу.

----------


## Irina

Кто-то свою жизнь строит, кто-то разрушает - каждому своё.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Вот у меня девушка живет в Светлогорсе,а я в Жлобине... между нами 40км, а это 1час езды на дизеле, 20минут на машине....... это тяжело, но так приятно, когда приезжаешь на выходных к ней....это намного приятнее чем когда видешься каждый день)

----------


## Irina

Конечно, всегда есть счастливые исключения. Последние 8 месяцев наблюдаю со стороны такие отношения на расстоянии. Исходя из моих наблюдений, счастья они не приносят. Одни волнения, переживания и недоверие.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Я ЗА! у меня на расстоянии, сперва тяжело, но потом начинаешь привыкать, и когда видишься 1-2 раза в неделю, то каждая встреча, как первая....ты ее так ждешь и так приятно)

----------

